# Dying red crystal shrimps



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had 4 red crystal shrimps in my tank and today i found 2 dead.I dont know where the other ones are,probably in the driftwood,but im assuming that they are dead too.I have 0 ammonia,0 nitrite,10 nitrate,7.4 ph and 7.6 high range ph.I use RO water and the temperature of the water is 79F.The only fish i have are 6 white clouds.I want to know what im doing wrong.Thanks


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Temp is your problem


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

I am definitely not an expert, but the temperature should be 70-75 and nitrate should be 0. I think the ph is also too high. I'm sure someone will be able to help more than me.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you just using RO water on its own?

Temp and ph is a little high. Nitrates is fine up to about 10-15ppm


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

The combination of temp and pH is most likely the culprit.


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah,plain ro.My heater is adjustable.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Seems like everyone is having shrimp die offs. I agree about the ph and temperature. Both are too high. Try some slightly uncured driftwood, oak leaves, or indian almond leaves for the ph.

As for the temperature, just lowering or turning the heater off may not have much effect. I would use a cooling fan. I got one of those $7.00 personal cooling fans from target and it works like a charm. I just placed it on top of my HOB and pointed it downwards over the surface of the water and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Why is your RO's pH so high? 

Bring the temperature down to about 72-74. Bring down your pH to 6.2-6.8


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Personally I would not use a heater at all in a CRS tank. They prefer temps around 68-72 from what I understand. They can tolerate up to about 75.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just gonna say that. I thought using RO water at like 100% you shouldn't have a pH of 7.6 or else whats the sense of using RO water.

Temp can do it for sure. I am running small computer fans I've wired up on all my tanks right now because of the heat. I keep mine around 72c or so.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was having the same problem.
Turn on the air all day instead of just at night and they stop dieing for me.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> I was having the same problem.
> Turn on the air all day instead of just at night and they stop dieing for me.


What is your home temperature?

I think my cherries red might have died off due to heat. But cooling my home is $$$. I think I can afford 76-77 degrees.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

ncharlie said:


> What is your home temperature?
> 
> I think my cherries red might have died off due to heat. But cooling my home is $$$. I think I can afford 76-77 degrees.


Red cherries can take a lot more heat than crystal reds, if they're given sufficient oxygen. If you're keeping your house at 80 or below it's not likely that temperature was the culprit, barring a tank with very little surface agitation/water movement.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> Red cherries can take a lot more heat than crystal reds, if they're given sufficient oxygen. If you're keeping your house at 80 or below it's not likely that temperature was the culprit, barring a tank with very little surface agitation/water movement.


I doubt the heat do much to the cherry. I kept my fire red in a 5.5g and the tank temp all summer is around 80-84 during the day. They still breeds fine. I agree with the surface agitation, i have sponge filter on the timer at night but turn them on 24/7 in the summer.
CRS on the other hand need more love.


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a big ac in my room that stays at 75.The tank temp at the lfs that has the crystal reds is the same as mine 79F and all their crystal reds are doing good.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I would never trust an LFS with how I should keep my shrimp unless they have specialized people taking care of it. LFS will buy to resale quickly, not to house and keep to breed. They buy in bulk for a reason.


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

right now my tank temp is 80F.So lowering my tank temp and ph will keep my crystal reds alive?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It will help them to live, yes.


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Bring the temperature down to about 72-74. Bring down your pH to 6.2-6.8


+1
My tank suffers from massive temperature swings if I don't monitor it. I've had to put ice in my tank to keep it below 75 for the last two-three weeks.


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

so i wouldnt need a heater right now?what about in the winter?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Venus85 said:


> so i wouldnt need a heater right now?what about in the winter?


See what the temps are in the winter and worry about that then. Right now worry about cooling it a bit with a fan or something and keeping them going till winter.


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought a cooling fan but i think i need another one because the temp wont stay below 74.Would i be able to keep glowlight tetras with crystal red shrimps?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Venus85 said:


> I bought a cooling fan but i think i need another one because the temp wont stay below 74.Would i be able to keep glowlight tetras with crystal red shrimps?


74 is better than what you had it at. the lowest i can get my tank now is 72 and i'm still having some die-offs here and there. i constantly run my AC to 60 and have fans on all 3 tanks (2 on my 55g). 

I have heard of people's glowlight's eating their shrimp before. try chili's.


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

what are chilis?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I am also curious to why your ph is so high when your using RO? what decor is in your tank? Rock types, substrate? I also agree with Nikki most LFS only hold their critters for a short time. 79% high ph they will live but most times not survive.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

chili rasboras


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

i got aquatic wood from petco and i got this natural freshwater sand from petsmart.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

The sand is causing your high ph


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> The sand is causing your high ph


Likely, but some sand is ph neutral. It depends on the brand.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Honestly. I think you should probably start over if you want to keep crystals. Parameters are wrong = death sentence ($$$ out of your pocket)

1) start over with substrate (ada aquasoil, fluval substrate for shrimps... stay away from eco-complete)
2) if you can't achieve the temp stick to Neos
3) protect your shrimps from the inlet with a sponge


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

I got caribsea super naturals.supposed to be good for planted aquarium


----------



## Venus85 (Aug 8, 2011)

I found a site that gives info about CRS and their parameters.Should i be worried about GH and KH?Im already lowering my ph to 6.5.Im also cooling down my tank to 72F.The CRS i can get right now arent that high grade but they still are nice to me.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Gh 5 kh 0


----------

